# GTO with an LSD problem??



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

So I have been hearing rumors of the GTO limited slip diff. breaking, not working right, seizing, etc. Any one else encounter this?

My GTO only has a bit over 1,000 miles so far so I can offer any experience to the problem. 

For that matter, what kind of LSD does this thing have??? It doesn't feel like positraction, but how could you ever tell with all the wheel hop from the independent rear not being dialed in right. Is it a clutch pack setup or a true locking 1-way or 1.5-way???

comments?? thoughts??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It's a clutch pack set up and yes there have been problems. For instance, my personal GTO was clicking in the rearend when taking a slow left turn after prolonged periods of driving, when I got to the dealership this morning I took it in and the shop foreman said he thought it was the clutchs chattering..... He said the only thing that could cause this was fluid break down so he did a diff service under warranty. Well when I went to lunch the technician called me over to his stall and showed me the fluid that came out of my diff...... holy sh**, it looked like dark water, and the consistancy was about the equivalent of water  !! I drove the car and I immidiately noticed a difference!! I'm not sure if it is the limited slip diff or the crappy fluid that they use from the factory :confused , so if your having problems I would go to your local Pontiac dealer and have them do a diff service. :cheers


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

interesting....

What fluid is normally used with the clutch pack diff's?

Thanks,
twolf


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

75w-140 synthetic GM pn 89021809 req.2 and friction modifier GM pn 89021958 req.1
GM is having problems getting the 89021809, so I went to Oreillys and got the same thing aftermarket, the friction modifier is readily available. :cheers


----------

